# Unknown TOC Bike



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Trying to figure out the maker. 24" frame. The front wheel/hub is a replacement (steel glue on). The seat is a Persons--may be later than the bike. Mis-matched pedals-one appears to be Torrington Star. Wood handlebars with cork grips. Has a slight bend in down tube otherwise a pretty nice bike. No numbers or markings that I can find. Thanks for any help. V/r Shawn


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 28, 2018)

Looks Crescent or Stearns??
I Like It!!!
Don't Care What It is!!!
Let Me Know!!!
or
Good Luck!


----------



## locomotion (Aug 29, 2018)

very nice bicycle


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 29, 2018)

Very similar features to my 30” wheel HSB AJAX (what I think my bike is)


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 29, 2018)

Here’s a girls AJAX.


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Aug 29, 2018)

Sterling bicycles used a green color like yours. Beautiful machine.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2018)

I don't think Ajax. No head badge holes and mine has little straps screwed on the top of each side of the bottom bracket. I was also hoping the initials (J.K.) on top of the fork crown would help. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 29, 2018)

I’m not saying it’s an Ajax exactly but the hardware is similar. May have been the same jobber? HSB was just a distributor.


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 29, 2018)

Not where this bike came from area, but in n.j. a company used j initial for naming models. J. Flyer	Manufacturer	1896	1898	Elizabeth Cycle Manufacturing Company	Elizabeth	NJ


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 29, 2018)

Barnes used decals also, not all were white paint??


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2018)

John Kowalski 1898 Apollo, PA?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Ok so I looked this bike over closer today and think it may be a little later than I initially suspected. One of the reasons I think this is that the rear hub is an armless coaster! I assumed it was a fixed gear but when I pedaled the bike the wheel free-wheeled and surprisingly when I moved it backwards it stopped. I checked for any markings and see none. It is different than the armless Musselman on my Flying Merkel. So who else made an armless coaster? One pedal appears to marked "Standard" and the other (missing dust cap and bearings) is marked "Record" the toes straps are not marked but are matching. I'm thinking the seat is original to the bike and that the bike is likely 1905-1910 or so. Still no closer to identifying it though. V/r Shawn


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 29, 2018)

Not sure yet on earlier armless, the original musselman goes back 1900 or before era. The frame and crankset and block chain all look pre 1900. Still researching!!


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 29, 2018)

other companies 1900 era armless


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Def not an Atherton. I'd be leaning towards the Eclipse. V/r Shawn


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 29, 2018)

My 2 Cents: 
1. I Think, It's Way Earlier Than 1905!!!!
2. Coaster IS a Musselman, But It Does Not Dictate Manuf. Year!!!
"Stearns or Crescent"


----------

